# Help with bath bombs!!



## beans4reezy

I don't get it. I've made bath bombs before with no problems, but now, I am just not having any luck! I've been up for hours and its the same issue, batch after batch, the two haves won't stick together. 

My recipe is simple, 1 cup of baking soda, half a cup of citric acid, coloring and fragrance. I'm using the plastic molds? But they do look dingy and used up; not sure if the molds ate the culprit. 

Please help. I have an order I need to fill and I'm freaking out that this isn't working. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Robert

beans4reezy said:


> I don't get it. I've made bath bombs before with no problems, but now, I am just not having any luck! I've been up for hours and its the same issue, batch after batch, the two haves won't stick together.
> 
> My recipe is simple, 1 cup of baking soda, half a cup of citric acid, coloring and fragrance. I'm using the plastic molds? But they do look dingy and used up; not sure if the molds ate the culprit.


Possibly a change in humidity in the environment you're working in.  Possibly a change in fineness of the powder of the citric acid.

Does the process rely on pressure between the molds of the two halves?  If that's the case, then I could see wear on the molds as the problem.


----------



## lsg

I never use a two piece mold anymore. I use a decorative individual soap molds. I use coca butter in my bath fizzies, and sometimes clay. That helps them hold together. I have posted a video on making no-fail bathbombs on this forum several times. You might take a look at it.


----------



## beans4reezy

Robert said:


> Possibly a change in humidity in the environment you're working in.* Possibly a change in fineness of the powder of the citric acid.*
> 
> Does the process rely on pressure between the molds of the two halves? If that's the case, then I could see wear on the molds as the problem.


 
I am using a different type of citric acid - the one from Walmart.  This might be the problem too.  :thumbdown:

I will give it another try tonight.


----------



## beans4reezy

Thanks to all! I figured it out. The mixture wasn't wet enough and the molds weren't packed firmly enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## MKRainville

Try spritzing the mixture with water (1-3 misty sprays) and then clump it together. You might want to add a butter or hard oil (shea butter or coconut oil) 

I just wrote a blog about my first time making a bath bomb, check it out here! http://www.thebubbleblog.com/2013/08/28/first-bath-bomb/


----------

